# 7/6d Was she worth it?



## Olly Buckle (Jun 6, 2010)

The poetry challenge is off again and ChestersDaughter has chosen the subject of *Marriage*, hence the bingo call title.

Direct experience is not a precondition of entry so long as you have something to say and can express it poetically, that should include most people here so come along:-

http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?112836-Marriage-challenge-7th-June&highlight=


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 10, 2010)

The Ox is usually first off with a bit of quick nonsense that gets the others going, seems he has been off sick since I started this thread so come on, how about one of you "proper" poets starting the ball rolling, or maybe it's a subject they simply can't bear to think too deeply about Lisa.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 15, 2010)

I expect they are working on it ,Lisa.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate to say I told you so, love, but I told you I stink at picking. I haven't even entered yet, although I fully intended to. Some stuff came up and I don't know if I have enough time now. A million wishes of all things good to anyone who actually enters. C'mon guys, alleviate some of my embarrassment at my poor choice.:wink:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 16, 2010)

I honestly think it was a good choice, most people have experience of it and it covers the full range from tragic to comic, or any other range of human emotions. It has inspired plays from "The Taming of the Shrew" to "Saturday night and Sunday morning" and influenced history from Roxanne and Alexander to Victoria and Albert. The subject is great, maybe it is just our members are not up to it; that's called 'throwing down the gauntlet' you lot.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 17, 2010)

My dear Olly, didn't anyone ever tell you not to throw down with a girl from Brooklyn? I'm in. Most certainly not what I initially intended, but it will have to do. Now, me fellow poets, please heed my plea, someone else needs to enter because if no one else does, guess what, I get to choose again. Now we don't want that, now do we?[-wink:


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm in.  Not sayin' it's any good, but it's in there.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 17, 2010)

And Baron, now we are getting a contest, come and have a read folks, remember comments are banished to the bard's bistro until after we finish.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 19, 2010)

I just checked up to see when this should close, I think looking at it, it should be tomorrow morning our time, it being 5pm here now, That leaves about eighteen hours to go if anyone is still preparing something.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 20, 2010)

One last entry came in, so there are now five attempts for you to come and read, assess and vote on.
Remember the thread is now open for comments on the poems as well.

Good luck and well done to all our entrants.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 22, 2010)

Four votes cast, each for a different poem. Maybe one contributor has not cast his vote for himself yet:grin:

Seriously, come and vote, I am not sure what I would do about a four way tie.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Jun 22, 2010)

~


----------



## Baron (Jun 22, 2010)

Likewise.  My vote went to Winkash.  Olly, you're just too cynical.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 24, 2010)

Still tight 10 votes cast in a five way split 1,2,2,2,3.


----------

